# Mouse Turned into Living Skeliton Over The Weekend!



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The beast seemed fine and his normal self when i saw him on friday, he lives at work so is fed by others on the weekend. Checked them today and he is a living skeliton, they had water and food in with them, and none of the females he has been with are showing any problems and all are pregnant. Looked through his coat and cant see any evedance of anything on him. Theres no lumps or bumps, but is tail at the bace seems a bit scaily. Iv had him for around 28days. He is in with 2 pregnant girls and i took out 2 pregnent girls 2 weeks ago to birth, and took out another girl last monday. Heres photos. 
Im wondering if worms maby? Ive scrubbed the housing and put him in a tub with just paper towls and shredded paper, a house and a bowl or water and food and 2 meal worms, and put it near a heat lamp as he felt so cold. What can you use for worms if it is that? Tipicaly didnt see him untill the exotic vet was gone and he wont be back till next week, the other vets know nothing about anything that isnt a cat or dog.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

He looks like my doe that miscarried, basically, I was told when his sides suck in he is going to die. I am sorry...you might want to euth before that happens.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

He's not looking good.... might be a reaction to the new living conditions. I'd cull him - you say the does he was with are pregnant, which is brilliant - keep a couple of bucks in each litter and 3-4 does, so you have boys to choose from to replace this chap. (As they grow through the first 3-4 weeks, cull off the smaller males as some fail to keep up, and keep the biggest - you should end up with just a couple of nice big ones by the end, out of several litters.)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks guys, i was wondering if he would be better off being put down, Im home now and the guy who does adults for me has allready left, if there is no improvement in the morning ill get him to do it.
Ive got a male from his first litter and a female both siamese, i had a black but she has dissapeared over the weekend, they were 4 days on friday, and no sign is blood, this is the second time a baby has vanised on a weekend.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yeah, that doesn't look good at all. Sorry. *hug*


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

iv'e had mice go like that just randomly -I think it's some sort of organ failure. There's not a lot you can do about it other than put them down.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

went in today and he seems better in himself, hes more awake and intrested in whats going on and even came out to see me. So ive decided as he hasnt given up yet ill give him a chance. Found a big louse on him so picked up some zeno spot-on from the vets and had them look over him. Got him on the scails and he is 30 grams, will keep a close eye on his weight if he keeps losing ill call it a day. Realy wished i had kept all the siamese from his first litter last week but only kept 2, his second litter to a siamese carryer had not one siames.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

He is cold?
It might be anemia.

I hate to say it, but I have never had a mouse get cold and power through it. *crosses fingers for the little guy*


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the spot-on is working, only found dead lice on him today. He came out of his house to see what was going on and to eat a bit of food, he must be eating more as his poops are getting back to normal size and he isnt as cold as he was. Weight still the same. So things are looking up a little bit but not out of the woods yet. fingers crossed


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Good to hear he is eating. What are you feeding him? IF you haven't tried it already, I'd offer some scrambled eggs. Lots of trace minerals and protein to help rebuild his muscles.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Sounds like the lice really hurt him badly. Give him food with iron in it, and lots of protien. Scramled eggs, dog/cat food, KMR.

Good to hear he is improving<3


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks guys, he is on a hamster/gerbil mix and dry dog food, put in 2 meal worms but he didnt want thouse. Also been putting vit drops in food and water. Will do some eggs for him, if the quails are laying any he can have one of those.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Quail eggs, what a delicacy. One of these days I'm going to have some...*thinks into the future*


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I just love my quail (tangent). . . 
I sometimes feed their eggs to my opossum, i'll crack the top off and he'll lick it right out of the shell and get all messy. . . I've never though of giving them to the mice. 

I like to fry them like normal eggs, just to have a laugh, and make tiny little fried eggs on toast. :lol: 
I'm going to pickle a bunch for christmas dinner, because I have so many! My 3 hens just lay constantly!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i normaly hard boil them as i cant cook to save my life and have never scrambeled an egg or know how to  ill get someoen else to do it for me lol. My old rats use to love them. I use to throw away tesco bags full of eggs as we had too many so didnt want to hatch any more, but now most of the quails are old and decreaped, no eggs today i think they are past it now. I wasnt sure at first as they are fed on chickcrumb and the bag says people shouldnt eat the eggs while being fed it for some reason, but the rats or reptiles were fine.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Quail eggs: YUM!!

How to Make Scrambled Eggs:

Place egg(s) in small bowl. Add a little bit of water (about 1/4 tsp per egg) mix lightly til white and egg are blended. In skillet, let the bottom of the liquid egg cook then gently turn (yes, it goes all over the place) and cook 'til done enough for your taste. The important thing about cooking scrambled egg is not to disturb them more than necessary, and not to let them brown. Use a small pan for one or two eggs, a full size skilllet for three or more.

For me the challenge is easy over eggs. I gave up and sunny side up basted in order to get the white completely cooked. Making scrambled eggs is god practice for learning to make an omelet.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

My dad makes the fluffiest scrambled eggs ever by turning them constantly while they cook. It can be done that way, too!

They get all crumbly, and since we use butter, they're very rich and yummy. Maybe it's because I use eggs from my own flock, and they hold up better, but they're awesome to eat if you can figure out how to do it.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Adding milk instead of water is a trick to get them to be fluffier. I also like to add a little vanilla extract. YUM!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The reason you don't eat the eggs while they're on chick feed is simple: antibiotics are quite common in chick feed. If you have unmedicated chick feed, you're fine to eat them. Also, eggs are fluffier if you don't add any liquid at all, or so says Alton Brown.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I get mice who go like this sometimes, and mostly they never perk up. HOWEVER I did have a buck who was the same, and covered in lice. He was left while I was away and got sicker and sicker... Until I spot onn'd him, and then he came right back through, and back to his chunky self. Lice do have a terrible effect on some mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

thank you guys and thank you moustress for the how to cook eggs post  Ill update when i see him tomorrow


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

update, yesterday he was realy gripping onto my hand and today put him on the scails and he is up from 30g to 35g, Given him some extra penuts as everyone goes for those first.


----------

